# New labs in...somewhat surprising



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

I upped my dosage slightly during this period. I was on 94 4 days and 100 3 days...and they upped it to 94 2 days and 100 5 days. However, my numbers actually went down. Not sure why (diet, stress, stomach)...but that being said, it was a very small change. Here are the numbers:

94 Synthroid 2 days a week, 100 5 days a week TSH 3.931 0.350 - 5.000 uIU/mL| FT4 1.07 ng/dL 0.70 - 1.25 ng/dL| FT3 2.4 pg/mL 1.7 - 3.7 pg/mL

So now I'm on 100 daily (which I felt should have been last time's adjustment). Retest in 6 weeks.

I actually did feel better after the first adjustment despite my TSH going up. But I can tell I'm still not quite right.

I do like Synthroid better, but I wish they'd try a little larger adjustments to get my numbers better.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You are SO HYPO - You really need to learn to ignore your TSH. It can lag up to 6 weeks which makes it absolutely useless in adjusting doses.

FT-4 and FT-3 show the free and unbound thyroid hormone circulating at time of draw.


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

well, luckily she's testing TSH FT4 and FT3 (by my request). I will say though, I feel quite a bit better than I used to feel. For instance, yesterday I mowed my entire lawn without stopping. I live on the side of a hill, so there is a bunch of hill climbing and push mower only. When I first moved here I likely had Hypothryoidism without knowing it and I would take 6-7 breaks and still be extremely winded.

Still, I know I'm not optimal yet. However, I feel like I'm somewhat close.

I just wish I'd get bumped up a bit more. Although I'm unsure if more medicine is going to help or not. That being said, my FT4 is down and that's tracking with my TSH and FT3.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Still, I know I'm not optimal yet. However, I feel like I'm somewhat close





> TSH 3.931 0.350 - 5.000 uIU/mL| FT4 1.07 ng/dL 0.70 - 1.25 ng/dL| FT3 2.4 pg/mL 1.7 - 3.7 pg/mL


1/2-3/4 lab ranges within your ranges

FT-4 ((.975-1.1125)) YOU = 1.07

FT-3 ((2.7-3.2)) YOU = 2.4

Your TSH is likely reacting to your low FT-3 more than your FT-4 at this point. I bet 2.5-5mcg of Cytomel would get your labs into perfect range.


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

maybe that's my path after my next test. If my next test is like the above (and I suspect it will be), I can ask for some T3 but leave my T4 alone (since I'm still not on the right dose).


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

You guys need to post more!

My medication was upped by taking an extra 50 once a week. So I'm at the equivalent of 107 each day. So far it seems to be working. But of course, like above, who knows what my test scores will look like.

I've been a slight bit more jittery (like nervous twitches). I sometimes roll my shoulder in it's socket when I'm like that. I have had that type of thing throughout my life. Probably was having it when my thyroid was spilling out hormone as it was being attacked. My guess is my FT4 will be a bit high. But overall I actually feel pretty good. My energy is a bit higher. Still not 100 percent but pretty good.

Not sure if I ever will get right on this T4 only stuff. But I am going to give it more time to see what happens. And if I can't get it right I'll try some T3 with it.

I also got booted off one of the facebook groups...they are hardcore alternative med and I believe are giving people bad advice. But they are very vocal and seem even more hardcore than any alternative medicine providers I have researched. It's probably for the best because that group was stressing me out. The men's only group is much calmer and rational. But it is a small group since not so many men have the issue. That's a good thing though. Less drama and less craziness.

I like this forum...just need to get it revived a bit.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I started a new post - look for it


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

So interesting observations I'm having with my does increase. I find it is working in general. I'm doing better with more energy. I'm able to work out more and get more done. But the day after I take the extra 50 I have nervous twitches that I mention above. As the week goes by it becomes less and less. And then by Saturday I'm a bit low.

So I'm thinking I should split the 50 pill and take it twice a week instead of all at one time.

Thoughts?

Certainly not a big deal. Just seems like that will even things out a bit more.

EDIT: forgot to say that my heart rate still gets a bit low when sleeping. Dipping into the mid 40s sometimes, but on average it's 50 overnight. During the day it seems fine. And blood pressure seems good and if anything a bit low.

So I'm guessing I'll have high FT4 and still lowish FT3 but maybe better FT3 then before. Especially if I can workout more.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> But the day after I take the extra 50 I have nervous twitches that I mention above.


I would split the pill say - Tuesday's and Friday's. With T4 hormone it's longer 1/2 life helps the body utilize it and if you are experiencing the jolt of the extra 50mcg dose then split it.

I for one can often "feel" my noon dose of Cytomel so I take it with lunch. Consistency is key - so my labs do not reflect that I'm eating when I take it if there was some absorption interference.

You should not eat within an hour of taking levothyroxine though.


----------

